# مشكله في مضخات الحريق



## Mr.AR (27 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

عندي كم سؤال بالنسبه لشبكه مضخات الحريق 

1- لوحه التحكم في المضخات لا تعمل على الوضع الاوتوماتيك لما تشغل المضخه الا تكون ماسك على المفتاح والا ح توقف المضخه 
2- هل هنالك مشكله اذا كان خزان المياه تحت المضخات ؟ ولا شرط يكون موازي لخط المواسير الداخله على المضخات ؟ 




تحياتي لكم


----------



## fayek9 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

Mr.AR قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي كم سؤال بالنسبه لشبكه مضخات الحريق
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لنقطة رقم 1- رأييي ترجع للمختص و وقف تشغيل المفتاح الأتوماتيك بايدك احسن تكون الطلمبة عاملة over load.
اما بالنسبة للنقطة 2 فينفع بس لازم تراجع حسابات NPSH للطلمبة كويس اوى ولو مكنتش safe ممكن تجيب turbine pump ينفع تسحب من تانك تحتها


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (28 نوفمبر 2014)

1- يجب مراجعة مورد المضخة لبحث مشكلة الكونترول.
2- في حالة مستوى الماءفي منسوب اقل من خط منتصف طرد المضخة يجب استخدام مضخة توربينية ، م الاخذ في الاعتبار NPSH و في حالة المياه يجب ان لا يزيد عن عشرة امتار، الطلمبات الطاردة المركزية لا يمكن لها انت تسحب ماء من منسوب اقل منها ، الا اذا كانت ذاتية التحضير self prime ، ولا معلومة عندي عن استخدام مثل هذه النوع من المضخات في تطبيقات مكافحة الحريق


----------



## Mr.AR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً كتير يا باش مهندسين على المعلومات وان شاء الله احاول اعمل بيها واشوف النتيجه


----------



## عمرانوف (13 ديسمبر 2014)

1. بعتقد السبب في العوامة الموصلة ع الخزان (لازم يكون السلك البني والأسود متوصلين.. الأفضل بالحريق مايكون في عوامه من اساسو ) او الأوفر لود مضبوط على قيمة اقل من التيار المقنن او يكون مقاسه بالأساس خطأ.. اقل من التيار.
2. الخزان تحت المضخات يبقى حسب ال NFPA 20 لازم VERTICAL TURBINE.
..وعند التجاوز وتركيب المضخة الافقية لازم NPSHv اكبر من NPSH للمضخة .. ولازم تكون المضخة 1750 دورة..ولازم كل مضخة يكون لها خط سحب منفصل ..ولازم تعمل خزان تعبئة عند المضخات و توفرلوا تغذية .


----------



## لحن الوفاء (17 ديسمبر 2014)

1 - يجب الرجوع للمورد 
2 - حسب مواصفات NFPA 20 يوصي باستخدام vertical turbine pump, وحسب مواصفات LPC يمكن استخدام مضخات طاردة مركزية ولكن مع استخدام خزان تحضير للمضخات يقوم بتعويض أي فقد في المياه في خط السحب أوتوماتيكياَ للحفاظ علي وجود مياه بشكل دائم بخط السحب بالاضافة الي استخدام Foot valve في بداية خط السحب داخل الخزان مع عمل حسابات NPSH بشكل دقيق والتأكد من قدرة المضخة علي السحب من أسفل الخزان
بالاضافة الي التوصيات التي ذكرها مهندس عمرو


----------

